# Ringo:"Maneskin terrificanti. Non c'è niente di vero".



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock". 

"l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


grandissimo


----------



## Swaitak (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


mi stanno sulle balle i naziskin, ma Ringo si è svegliato alla soglia dei 60 anni? Direi che il 100% del mainstream (e non solo) è fake, non solo i ragazzetti di Roma.
Ho lavorato in ambienti musicali definiti underground, già li il 60-70% è fake


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


La cosa triste non sono loro, ma chi li va dietro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Novembre 2022)

Dopo gli anni 80, il panorama musicale mondiale è in caduta libera totale senza sosta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


Carriera finita per Ringo,ma grazie per esserti immolato. Sei un grande. Grazie di cuore!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2022)

Grande Ringo, compresi i biscottini che portano il suo nome.


----------



## jumpy65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Stavo pensando la stessa cosa prima di leggere questo post, forse sono paragnosta? Ma non tanto per il rock o meno, credo non interessi a nessuno l'etichetta, e neanche per XFactor ma proprio per la proposta musicale. Forse sono vecchio.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dopo gli anni 80, il panorama musicale mondiale è in caduta libera totale senza sosta


La musica di 40anni fa li canti ancora oggi, la musica attuale non la si ricorda più neanche il prossimo anno.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...*Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".*


se Salmo ti dissa ti manda a nanna e ti rimbocca anche le coperte zio...

per non dimenticare: Salmo risponde a Pino Scotto


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se Salmo ti dissa ti manda a nanna e ti rimbocca anche le coperte zio...
> 
> per non dimenticare: Salmo risponde a Pino Scotto


Resta il fatto che quel brano fa obiettivamente cahare. E a me qualcosa di Salmo non dispiace, lo reputo sicuramente migliore di moltissimi altri nonchè sprecato a duettare con certa gentaglia.


----------



## Zenos (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


È più rocker Grignani di sti 4 surrogati.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Novembre 2022)

Like per Ringo,fiero di essere cresciuto a pane,Champions e *Bryan Adams.*


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Novembre 2022)

essendo nel pieno del declino di questa civiltà, la sua musica non può fare a meno che rispecchiarla.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È più rocker Grignani di sti 4 surrogati.


Grignani è un rocker vero ed anche musicalmente agli inizi (chi conosce Grignani solo per Destinazione Paradiso e La Mia Storia Tra Le Dita, consiglio di ascoltare tutto l'album "La Fabbrica di Plastica").


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


Ahahahhaha grande! Anche se sarei curioso di sapere se e quante volte Virgin Radio ha trasmesso i pezzi dei Maneskin 

Comunque salmo e Fedez vanno per i 40, solo in Italia qualcuno può considerarli gggiovani


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se Salmo ti dissa ti manda a nanna e ti rimbocca anche le coperte zio...
> 
> per non dimenticare: Salmo risponde a Pino Scotto



Il Salmo attuale è la copia sbiadita di quel Salmo.


----------



## Zenos (7 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grignani è un rocker vero ed anche musicalmente agli inizi (chi conosce Grignani solo per Destinazione Paradiso e La Mia Storia Tra Le Dita, consiglio di ascoltare tutto l'album "La Fabbrica di Plastica").


Ma guarda che ero serio. La fabbrica di plastica è qualcosa di fantastico peccato fu poco capito all'epoca, Parola di chitarrista vissuto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2022)

Godo come un muflone


----------



## Raryof (7 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che quel brano fa obiettivamente cahare. E a me qualcosa di Salmo non dispiace, lo reputo sicuramente migliore di moltissimi altri nonchè sprecato a duettare con certa gentaglia.


Salmo una decina di anni fa si ascoltava volentieri, ho sentito qualcosa poi ma poi nient'altro, forse nel 2016 Don Medellin penso si chiamasse , non sapevo nemmeno che andasse ancora in giro, di solito ci sono generi che durano poco come il suo e devi creare un personaggio per uscire dall'underground.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".


Ringo può dire quello che vuole che essendosi bombato sia la Casalegno che la Piccinini ha comunque la mia stima. E ora pare stia un altra pallavolista ancora mentre gioca a Fast & Furious su Italia 1, beato lui!


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

In compenso piacciono a Nonna Liliana.

A pensarci bene, i Manikin e Nonna Liliana hanno tanto in comune...


----------



## hiei87 (7 Novembre 2022)

Sono un po' combattuto. 
Da un lato però preferisco che un ragazzino ascolti loro, e magari partendo da loro passi al rock, quello vero, piuttosto che ascoltare trap o reaggeton.
Dall'altro lato condivido quello che ha detto Ringo. Sono un prodotto commerciale, ben impacchettato e ben venduto. Fanno musica vecchia di 40 anni. Sia a livello musicale, sia a livello estetico sono la brutta copia di band e artisti anni '70. Solo che quelli per la loro epoca erano avanguardia, e musicalmente spaccavano sul serio.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringo, direttore creativo di Virgin Radio, stronca i Maneskin e la musica italiana di oggi:"Sono un surrogato di un prodotto di marketing, non hanno nulla di vero, nemmeno il reggicalze. Mi dispiace e sono pronto a ricredermi... Per fare rock ‘n’ roll c’è una cosa molto importante: non puoi essere un poser. La risposta è Iggy Pop. Mi aspetto un pezzo vero. Zitti e buoni? L'hanno presentata a Sanremo. Capisce dove è l’errore? Un gruppo rock non dovrebbe essere al Festival di Sanremo" ha aggiunto"Ci sono quattro star che sono nell’olimpo: James Dean, Elvis, Humphrey Bogart, uno dei più fighi di tutti, Marilyn Monroe l’icona. Il rock ha leggi ben precise, integraliste, devi rispettarle. Uscire da un talent come X Factor non è rock".
> 
> "l panorama attuale mi fa cag...Ho sentito Viola di Fedez e Salmo, non si offendano, ma è terrificante. Poteva farla Orietta Berti. Se questi sono i giovani che fanno musica...".



Avevo già letto la sua intervista stamattina.

La cosa che più mi ha colpito, di tutte, è stato sapere che aveva tanti miliardi sto Ringo che non sapeva più dove buttarli.

Che mondo di m.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo già letto la sua intervista stamattina.
> 
> La cosa che più mi ha colpito, di tutte, è stato sapere che aveva tanti miliardi sto Ringo che non sapeva più dove buttarli.
> 
> Che mondo di m.



Pensa che per me un Gigi D'agostino che nulla c'entra con il Rock caca e piscia in testa a sti Maneskin che son diventati milionari... Si è un mondo di m se persino questi fanno i soldi.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Pensa che per me un Gigi D'agostino che nulla c'entra con il Rock caca e piscia in testa a sti Maneskin che son diventati milionari... Si è un mondo di m se persino questi fanno i soldi.


Si vero, pero' i maneskin hanno almeno raggiunto un successo planetario.. anche se possono non piacere ( a me in italiano piacevano parecchio, ora ormai sono partiti per la tangente a quanto vedo)

Ringo chi se lo caga... eppure era multi-miliardario mannaggia la p....

Gigi dag è Dio!


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se Salmo ti dissa ti manda a nanna e ti rimbocca anche le coperte zio...
> 
> per non dimenticare: Salmo risponde a Pino Scotto


aspetta non ho capito se trolli..

a te piace davvero sta roba?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si vero, pero' i maneskin hanno almeno raggiunto un successo planetario.. anche se possono non piacere ( a me in italiano piacevano parecchio, ora ormai sono partiti per la tangente a quanto vedo)
> 
> Ringo chi se lo caga... eppure era multi-miliardario mannaggia la p....
> 
> Gigi dag è Dio!



Ti dico la mia da chitarrista che ha avuto band per una fila di anni e che qualche data se l'è fatta, ed è entrato nel giro quel tanto che bastava per vedere la zozzeria. 

9 volte su 10 queste persone hanno almeno un membro della band con i soldi, che li spinge, li sponsorizza a manetta etc. È ovvio che ci vuole anche talento, ma di base c'è sempre qualcuno pieno di soldi. È molto raro che una band riesca ad emergere senza almeno un componente con i soldi. 

Ringo probabilmente di suo è uno che stava bene di famiglia, perché anche io mi chiedo chi cavolo se lo possa inchiulare uno così. 

Il discorso che ti ho appena fatto vale per tutti i generi musicali eh. Anche il metal quello più estremo, gira attorno ai soldi. Ora non voglio fare nomi, ma anni fa mi capitò di suonare con una band che faceva Death Metal come la mia, porco cane bravissimi, simpaticissimi etc. Il cantante andava all'università, ogni tanto suonava anche la chitarra, e nonostante per lui suonare la 6 corde fosse puro passatempo, aveva più chitarre di me che era il mio strumento principale. Oltre questo, quella band pagava anche un agenzia per farsi trovare le date, la casa discografica, la pubblicità etc. Era palese che il padre del cantante sponsorizzasse la band, cosa che poi gli altri membri di questa band mi confermarono. Ma basta fare 2 + 2. Poi si parlava di spendere un botto di soldi per una band Death metal, che ad andar bene, ma bene bene a concerto faceva sì e no 50 persone. 

Concordo che Gigi sia un Dio, spero che si riprenda dalla malattia.


----------



## Raryof (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo già letto la sua intervista stamattina.
> 
> La cosa che più mi ha colpito, di tutte, è stato sapere che aveva tanti miliardi sto Ringo che non sapeva più dove buttarli.
> 
> Che mondo di m.


Ma dove li ha presi i soldi?
Comunque è strano il mondo, ricordo ancora la tizia modella, la bruna americana gnocca e scema del film Selvaggi del 1995, pure questa ha un patrimonio di 105 mln di dollari eppure ha fatto un paio di film, nemmeno da protagonista e un album nel 2004, ma da dove li hanno presi i soldi? BOH
Leggi 'ste robe e ci rimani un po'.

Ps: Cash Casia si chiama la tizia, professione? omeopata.
Alla faccia.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Ringo secondo me un pochettino rosica e/o cerca visibilità attaccando chi è nel pieno del successo.
Io i soldi per vedere un loro concerto non li spenderei mai ma i Maneskin hanno saputo cogliere il momento per diventare star - di fatto - planetarie andando incontro ai gusti (orrendi quanto si vuole) dei consumatori di musica dei nostri giorni.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aspetta non ho capito se trolli..
> 
> a te piace davvero sta roba?


 direi che non ti piace Salmo!

seriamente parlando io ascolto principalmente rock/metal in varie declinazioni ma da anni mi sono anche avvicinato un pò al rap italiano


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Ma chi sono i Maneskin? Non bastavano Ceferin, Putin e Marattin?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi stanno sulle balle i naziskin, ma Ringo si è svegliato alla soglia dei 60 anni? Direi che il 100% del mainstream (e non solo) è fake, non solo i ragazzetti di Roma.
> Ho lavorato in ambienti musicali definiti underground, già li il 60-70% è fake



Fosse la musica il problema. Viviamo proprio in una società totalmente fake. Gente che mostra la sua vita fake ovunque, con le classiche foto fake, che fa discorsi su massimi sistemi fake, che esprime pensieri fake ecc...

Matrix gli fa un baffo al contesto attuale.


----------



## sunburn (8 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi stanno sulle balle i naziskin, ma Ringo si è svegliato alla soglia dei 60 anni? Direi che il 100% del mainstream (e non solo) è fake, non solo i ragazzetti di Roma.


Ma è sempre stato così. Non si possono vendere centinaia di milioni di dischi in tutto il tutto essendo realmente “anti-mainstream”. Non lo si può fare ora, men che meno 50-60 anni fa quando fruizione e circolazione della musica dipendevano sostanzialmente da tre o quattro case discografiche.
NB: “fake” riferito agli atteggiamenti e ai comportamenti dei vari artisti, non alle loro qualità musicali.


----------



## Route66 (8 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ringo può dire quello che vuole che essendosi bombato sia la Casalegno che la Piccinini ha comunque la mia stima. E ora pare stia un altra pallavolista ancora mentre gioca a Fast & Furious su Italia 1, beato lui!


Per quello che hai scritto sopra e per moooolto altro  Ringo è già nella leggenda
Idolo!!


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma è sempre stato così. Non si possono vendere centinaia di milioni di dischi in tutto il tutto essendo realmente “anti-mainstream”. Non lo si può fare ora, men che meno 50-60 anni fa quando fruizione e circolazione della musica dipendevano sostanzialmente da tre o quattro case discografiche.
> NB: “fake” riferito agli atteggiamenti e ai comportamenti dei vari artisti, non alle loro qualità musicali.


ma si ma lo sa anche lui......se lo chiamassero a fare il giudice in un talent ci andrebbe non di corsa di piu..

è che fa figo andare contro al cosiddetto "mainstream" a priori...in tutti gli ambiti..e per me è una delle cose piu stupide che esistano

se i maneskin si vestissero "normali" e avessero successo solo in Italia molti giudizi cambierebbero..a fronte delle stesse identiche canzoni

ma poi ringo che conosce perfettamente il rock e l'ho sentito a volte tessere le lodi di gruppi come i guns n roses o i motley crue...quelli non sono poser? azzo...  e lo dico da fan di entrambi i gruppi eh...visti i motley 2 volte e i guns 1 oltre ad averli ascoltati miliardi di volte

Kurt Cobain ad Axl Rose lo chiamava "Axl Pose"....per dire

i Maneskin,a mio parere, sono un gruppo che fa dell'ottimo rock (in varie forme)..dopo il primo album piu crudo hanno avuto successo e si sono evidentemente un pò "commercializzati"..ma chi non lo fa? Use your Illusion vi sembra uguale ad Appetite for destruction? i Metallica? i Korn? etc..

i Maneskin suonano (e già è tanto ad oggi),sono cresciuti sentendo gruppi hard rock/metal..e citano sempre loro come influenze...per me è oro colato altro che criticare 

Ho sentito chiedere a Damiano se avesse un cantante preferito e si ispirasse a qualcuno e lui ha detto Steven Tyler...facendo anche una breve disamina sul fatto di come fosse un artista poliedrico che si adattava a vari momenti mantenendo una sua credibilità etc..il problema è che l'intercistatore non aveva la piu pallida idea di chi fosse Steven Tyler 

toh una piccola Vic De Angelis a 8 anni che già rockeggia in libertà


----------

